# Williams no longer working for Spielberg?



## blougui (Mar 13, 2018)

Is that true ?
Ready player One credits Silvestri. I’m schoked.
Who was behind the Post Papers thingy ? Have to check.
My world is falling apart. Nothing is tangible, set in stone, reliable anymore.
SAD !


----------



## packetslave (Mar 13, 2018)

"The Post" is Williams, which was in post-production at the same time as "Ready Player One", so he couldn't score both.


----------



## Iskra (Mar 13, 2018)

And besides the above, honestly, the man is 86, he deserves to gradually or completely retire if he wants to. He earned that.


----------



## blougui (Mar 13, 2018)

Or Spielberg should retire too ?
It’s only his second film without Williams, right?


----------



## Simon Ravn (Mar 13, 2018)

blougui said:


> Or Spielberg should retire too ?
> It’s only his second film without Williams, right?



Spielberg should retire because his composer couldn't meet his schedule? Or because "his" composer is getting old? Really? I am sure other composers could (as they have done before, including "Bridge of Spies" lately) score Spielberg's movies after Williams has retired/is no more.

Whether Spielberg should retire based on the drivel projects he sometimes chooses to engage in these days -- like "Ready Player One" -- is another matter. The trailer at least looks like utter crap and a waste of his talent.


----------



## Apostate (Mar 13, 2018)

Simon Ravn said:


> Spielberg should retire because his composer couldn't meet his schedule? Or because "his" composer is getting old? Really? I am sure other composers could (as they have done before, including "Bridge of Spies" lately) score Spielberg's movies after Williams has retired/is no more.
> 
> .



Williams is so great, and I think his accomplishments will live forever. But I'd love to see Morricone have a shot.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 13, 2018)

blougui said:


> Or Spielberg should retire too ?
> It’s only his second film without Williams, right?


It's his third without Williams.

1985 - The Color Purple - Quincy Jones
2015 - Bridge of Spies - Thomas Newman
2018 - Ready Player One - Alan Silvestri


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 13, 2018)

rottoy said:


> It's his third without Williams.
> 
> 1985 - The Color Purple - Quincy Jones
> 2015 - Bridge of Spies - Thomas Newman
> 2018 - Ready Player One - Alan Silvestri



Let's not forget the amazing Poltergeist (Goldsmith).


----------



## rottoy (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Let's not forget the amazing Poltergeist (Goldsmith).


 Yeah, I forgot Spielberg ghost-directed Poltergeist.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 13, 2018)

rottoy said:


> Yeah, I forgot Spielberg ghost-directed Poltergeist.



Eeeewps, sorry. My boo-boo.


----------



## blougui (Mar 13, 2018)

Simon, I was just kidding.
Spielberg might be my favorite director - though I’ ve missed most of his last output. But at a time I had some infidelities with him, Jurassic Park, Shindler, Ryan and War of the Worlds swept away my then new fav.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 13, 2018)

Parsifal666 said:


> Eeeewps, sorry. My boo-boo.


https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...cy-theory-confirmed-tobe-hooper-a7846651.html


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 13, 2018)

rottoy said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-...cy-theory-confirmed-tobe-hooper-a7846651.html



Ohhhhh. This very helpful, thank you.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2018)

Good to have you back btw...



Parsifal666 said:


> Ohhhhh. This very helpful, thank you.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 13, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Good to have you back btw...



I'm still a member of the imaginary Kult of Zee Strip'd Horse!

Or sumpin'. Great hearing from you too, my friend.


----------

